# Cooking, How To Make Cannabis Cooking Oill



## potroastV2 (May 27, 2006)

This article will show you hot to make non-perishable cannabis cooking oil. I would rather use this than making butter as this oil can be stored for a long time with no worry of going bad, plus its easy to carry if we are having a marijuana cook off. Do this one time and you will be able to make lots of brownies and cookies mmmmm.

Plus the high is a lot different when you cook with it rather than smoking it 

*Specific things you will need:*


 forty-eight oz Canola cooking oil
 1 large-sized cooking pot
 One oz of marijuana nuggets or a 1/4 pound brick weed (or as much trim as you can fit in there.)
 1 steel or metal strainer (to filter out the oil)
 1 funnel will fit in the Canola bottle
*INSTRUCTIONS:*

1. Take the bottle of canola oil and poor the whole bottle into the pot.

2. Then turn the stove on and put it on medium, place the pot on the stove and keep it on there till it is hot, DO NOT LET BOIL.

3. Now take the marijuana / shake crumble it up into small bits, put all this into your pot.

4. Now every ten minutes or so stir the pot for the next two hours, the trick is not to let it boil over just to keep it hot. If it starts to boil just lift the pot up and let it cool down a bit & turn your heat down a bit. Once or twice of this you will find the exact heat.

If you let it boil over the oil will turn black and it will taste like crap  
just keep stirring and you will be fine.

5. Keep doing this for about two hours, after a bit the oil might turn a little bit green and brown. This is all normal, and means that the resin extraction is working properly.

6. After two hours take the pot off the burner and let it cool for about thirty minutes. Then take the pot and pour the oil through that metal strainer, do this a couple times to make sure no leaf bits or anything ends up in the final product.

7. LAST STEP, you're almost there, take the filtered oil and funnel the final product into the canola oil bottle.

*To Store:*
It's the same as regular cooking oil but try to keep out of light as the light will take some of the effect out of the THC. Just put in a regular closet but don't get the two mixed up 
*
When Cooking:*
SHAKE BEFORE USE
Use the directed amount for cookies and brownies etc, don't forget though that you're dealing with a potent cooking oil so don't use too much.


----------



## Splifferis (May 31, 2006)

i know where my next ounce of mari is going


----------



## crassus (Jun 26, 2006)

This sounds like one of those oils that you can pour on a plate and then dip your bread in. Maybe tonight it will be Italian food.


----------



## crassus (Jun 26, 2006)

What is with this post everywhere for loan sites?


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 27, 2006)

spammer i got rid of him though... and I had to disable guest posting.. the few bad seeds ruin it for the whole crop.


----------



## Draknar (Jul 6, 2006)

Awesome recipie for the oil. Just wondering, are stems good for extracting resin from at all?


----------



## P.R dude (Jul 28, 2006)

Ok so lets say i dont want to make a whole bottle of this,just enough for the brownies or the cake or whatever.So my question is"How many grams of weed do i need for each cup of oil?"


----------



## silvernomad (Jul 28, 2006)

Have you tried this with Olive Oil, as i am not a big fan of Canola Oil as it is a GM product?


----------



## xbandaix (Feb 27, 2007)

I have not only read this, but I have tried and proven it. Peanut oil, if you can use it, is the best for making oil. I have made many batches of oil, and have found it works much better and produces a better product. I also suggest using a crock pot. they make them in many sizes. This allows you to slow simmer the oil, not boiling it, and for longer period of time depending on the quality of ingredient X. You can use a large quantity of stems from good quality plants. They contain alot of crystals. I also suggest, if you use a grinder with collection tray, use the keif powder. That is ultimatly what you want to use, and there is no need to strain. 2g of powder will work perfect for one bottle of oil, then dilute oil needed for cookies/brownies by half. i suggest recipes that call for 1/2 cup as opposed to 1/3. Betty croker has an oatmeal cookie bag mix that works great. And remember, always make a batch of square cookies for snacking on later.


----------



## shayymus (Apr 21, 2008)

What about vegetable oil made from soy?? That's what i have on hand and was wondering if I should go buy someething else.
Also I saw one recipe in which the gross green stuff left after it's straind can be put in high concentration alcohol for 1/2 hour and strained again and added to a brownie mix.
Waddaya think?
LMK ASAP please.

S


----------



## prairepup (Sep 9, 2008)

I just made my first butter then I read this. I think next time I will be trying it instead. Sounds nicer and more widely useable.


----------



## Sir Psycho Sexy (Mar 29, 2009)

silvernomad said:


> Have you tried this with Olive Oil, as i am not a big fan of Canola Oil as it is a GM product?


 
people say not to but im not sure why. I actually just made some brownies using olive oil because it was all we had. i'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Jbrowngreen (Jun 16, 2009)

Sir Psycho Sexy said:


> people say not to but im not sure why. I actually just made some brownies using olive oil because it was all we had. i'll let you know how it goes



it works, it just most olive oils(virgin and extra virgin especially) have strong flavor ogff olive to them which can make a person cringe (olive brownies, yuck!) but if it was a blended olive oil you may not have tasted the olive to it. also olive oil is not as heat tolerant as others so when you bring it to a certain temp(much lower than say peanut, sesame or soybean oil) it also gets a burnt taste to it


----------



## vivera (Jul 28, 2009)

Can you make this oil with as little as an 8th of beasters or does it absolutely have to be more?


----------



## ilovetree (Jul 29, 2009)

You can use an 8th but it has to be really good bud.....olive oil works but it tastes really bad.....i just made a batch of betty crocker brownies today with an 8th of mango kush and it was amazing


----------



## Iron Lion Zion (Jul 29, 2009)

If you want a dumby proof way of doing this just throw butter/oil in a crock pot, add a cup or so of water, turn on low, add your bud, let it simmer on low for however long you want (6+ hours at least I would say), strain, place in fridge to separate the butter/oil from the water and you are done. No chance of burning/boiling anything.

You also want to use whatever butter/oil you can find that has the highest fat content in it (thc is soluble in fat).


----------



## vender (Aug 2, 2009)

I am going to try making cooking oil from combo of bud and leaf. My question is do I need to dry / cure the herb before cooking in the oil? Can I use fresh herb?
Thanks


----------



## Benassi (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm definitely going to start cooking with oils now. Butter is just way too fucking messy. I still loved my pot butter chicken linguine pasta though... WOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## STillAintRite (Aug 31, 2009)

For people who like to make goodies ever so often this is a great way to get a good body high using only stems and seeds.

Ingredients
~ a zone of stems and seeds ( if you are truly a stoner this can be from about a months worth of smoke)
~ 1 cup of canola or cooking oil

Directions

Poor the oil into a small pot. Mix in the seeds and stems. You can also add a little shake if you like. Cook on the lowest possible setting making sure to not let it boil. If it boils turn your heat all the way down. Cook for about an hour and a half. Stirring frequently. Then sift the oil into a mason jar to store for up to one month. 

The best boxed brownie mix to use is Duncan Hines. This mix calls for 1/2 cup of oil, substitute with your ganja oil, mix it, cook it, and chow down.


----------



## quietlike (Dec 14, 2009)

how much cuttings do you need for every 8th of buds? 

Also, Ive only been using the small cuttings directly around the buds (with the trichomes all over them), am i missing out on a ton of extra cuttings? Or are they not as nearly as potent, less effective and not worth it? I've tried a tincture as it doesn't seem like it worked. It sounds like I'd know if it works or not. 

So I want to try the cooking oil. Other than foods, can it be mixed with massage oil and used for pain relief, or would that have to be a totally different extraction process? Ive never used massage oils so I don't know how that works.

A quick reply would be great, I just harvested. Thanks!




STillAintRite said:


> For people who like to make goodies ever so often this is a great way to get a good body high using only stems and seeds.
> 
> Ingredients
> ~ a zone of stems and seeds ( if you are truly a stoner this can be from about a months worth of smoke)
> ...


----------



## Stargrow (Feb 24, 2010)

+ rep nice thread I'm making oil AND butter my cookies are gonna be off the chain


----------



## Stargrow (Feb 24, 2010)

making the oil now


----------



## HaggisHag (Mar 28, 2010)

rollitup said:


> *Specific things you will need:*
> 
> 
> forty-eight oz Canola cooking oil
> ...


How much teaspoon-to-gram ratio is the recipe for a QP bud to the 48 ounces of canola oil in your recipe?


----------



## lgscott5053 (Apr 10, 2010)

Just a suggestion, I made clarified butter by taking 1# of sweet butter(not salted) and placed in a non-metallic pot set on low heat and let the butter melt. I then skimmed the milk solids and foam off the butter until there wasn't any and then added the stems and seeds that I had run through a coffee/spice grinder into the pot and stirred them in. I left this mix on the lowest heat possible and, stirring occasionally, left on the burner for about 24 hrs. I skimmed off the foam and garbage from the top and then poured contents through a strainer lined with a couple of layers of cheese cloth into a mason jar. I left this on the counter until used up for 6 months, lid on out of the sun light. Clarified butter doesn't go bad, the milk solids are the problem that spoils the butter. To save a lot of work just go to your organic/health food store and just buy a bottle of Ghee (Indian Royal Butter) and just do the rest. You'll end up with very good green butter whats wonderful for recipes and toast.


----------



## lgscott5053 (Apr 10, 2010)

I had an after thought which if you don't like peanut or soy oil, you might wish to try Grape seed oil. It is more of a neutral taste and also has anti-oxidant properties which should add to shelf life, strength and health benefits.


----------



## linbao420 (Apr 18, 2010)

Someone once recommended that I many roll little js with cheesecloth and the ground up green to ease cleanup. if I stir regularly, would this be a good idea? anyone try this before? I never made it, so I don't want to try something and it not work out well. I'm baking my first batch ever this weekend.


----------



## killz (Apr 25, 2010)

I made hashbrowns last night with MJ butter. 

I took an 8th of some pretty decent bud - but tasted like shit and made me hack up a lung. and added it to 3/4 stick of salted butter. I put the butter on low 1 until it melted and then put the weed in the grinder and then pour directly over the butter. I let simmer for about 45 minutes, or until I could see all of the resin running out of the bud. 

the butter turned green/brown and had a very soy, earthy smell to it. 

I then poured half the butter out into a pan and left the other half to cook has browns in. 

I ate them pretty quick since they tasted like shit. 

I cleaned up the mess in the kitchen, sat in the recliner to watch tv and woke up 14 hours later and somehow made it to my bed. 

It was good - but I think a little too powerful


----------



## kevin Bartholomew (Dec 21, 2010)

Quick question guys, I cant get my hands on the best of bud right now, If I smoke one blunt of this stuff I have a nice high going though. Will it still make good oil?


----------



## Scott187 (Jan 5, 2011)

made my oil last night and brownies with the oil, maybe a bit more potent than i should have made it but we will see. Just bashed a good chunk of brownie about 20mins ago....cant wait. Question as well. Whats the best way to store my leftover brownies? I just wrapped them in foil and stuck em in a ziplock and layed em in the fridge....should i use the freezer or will that kill the potency?


----------



## 1freezy (Jan 13, 2011)

Sir Psycho Sexy said:


> people say not to but im not sure why. I actually just made some brownies using olive oil because it was all we had. i'll let you know how it goes


Use every kind of oil you want! Olive oil is fine just don't bake with it but it is great for Alfredo, pesto, an other Italian foods. I think canola oil linguini would be gross!


----------



## GeeBers (Mar 3, 2011)

1freezy said:


> Use every kind of oil you want! Olive oil is fine just don't bake with it but it is great for Alfredo, pesto, an other Italian foods. I think canola oil linguini would be gross!


You can use any oil that you want, however THC is soluble in fat so in theory you would want to have the oil with the highest fat content right? I have used coconut oil in the past when using a recipe similar to this one. It's a little more expensive and sometimes hard to find (some grocery stores carry it, if not check a health food store like Whole Foods or the Fresh Market) but I find that it works verry well.

For those of you who don't have the top of the line model when it comes to crock pots like me (mine only comes with a Low and High setting), you can follow the recipe first posted in this thread just keep your crock pot on Low and lengthen the time of cooking to 6+ hours. 

Keeping the temperature low and using a very high fat content oil such as coconut oil is also a great way to use your ABV (Already Been Vaped) weed!

Also, here is a list from wikipedia of cooking suitable oils and their fat contents. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cooking_oil


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 3, 2011)

Having never read the making of it, or seen it, or tried it, i would say you take a pot, chuck oil in it, chuck herb in it, stir it under heat for a while and then filter it?


----------



## kingzt (May 9, 2011)

Is it better to let it cook in the oil for log periods of time because I made some and let it sit on the burner for about 25 minutes with mid/low heat not letting it boil. I used it in a batch of Duncan Hines brownie mix and they were bomb. They were very strong I was medicated for about 10 hours and slept amazing. So does cooking longer make the oil more potent?


----------



## Shreddi (Dec 21, 2011)

Took a teaspoon of coconut oil and about a 1/4 tsp ground bud, melted oil and added bud in small pan for 10 mins on med then low not letting anything burn or boil. Soaked it up with some bread and got loaded. Next time I'll try a little longer but you want to leach the oil out of the plant into the oil. I haven't eaten weed for over 30 years so this was cool. You always do more not less so be careful .


----------



## redlite03263 (Jan 16, 2012)

I actually used this exact recipe except cut it in half. I had shake from grand daddy purp, blue dream, and super strawberry diesel. 14.3 grams. into 24oz of canola oil. I then cooled the oil and took about a cup out of it. chopped up 3 gloves of garlic, popped in some basil, salt, parmesean cheese, and "italian seasoning" i had in the cupboard. Lemme tell you it's awesome! I used it for dipping bread. Also, I toasted a piece of bread and then smeared it with this dip and it came to be the perfect garlic bread and got me lifted for 12 hours. Actually i was sleeping...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 30, 2012)

I simmer my buds/shake/trim in a pot of water for about an hour+ first..
Then i filter out all the leaf material..
Then i add the oil to the water, and simmer again for another hour+...
The ratio of water to oil always being at least 5:1(you cant have to much water...), because if there isnt more water than oil the oil would be poppin all over the place...
Doing it like this you can make small single use (4-8oz) batches of oil or big long term batches if you wanted too...
After i let it simmer for a second time, i take it off the heat and let it cool to around 100 degrees...
Then i pour the oil/water mixture into a Separating Funnel, to separate the Oil from the Water..
Presto Pure Ganja Oil, but since i used an Oil/Water mixture only the good stuff is in the oil, and the unneeded chemicals can be discarded with the water...
Making for an Odorless and Tasteless not to mention Clear byproduct...




A Separating Funnel can be made by using a simple Ziploc Bag tilted on an angle... (if youve made ether, im sure your quite familiar with this..)
Even if the mixture was 150 degrees the oil and water still would separate instantly,
But its easier to manipulate when cooled down....
Pour the mixture into the Ziploc bag, tilt to one side so one of the bottom corners is pointing down...
Have a cup or bowl handy for this next step...
Cut a small part of the tip off and let the water drain into the sink or a second bowl first, as soon as the oil starts to drain catch it with the prepared cup/bowl..
And thats it..

Its not as simple as chuck some oil and Buds in a pot and filter, but this way the oil will have no residual Pot taste, and when you cook with it anything you make will be indistinguishable from food made with regular oil...


----------



## ForrestGreen (Feb 3, 2012)

Ok guys, I have a few trimmings still left over from my recent harvest. I was hoping to make some hash, but they are kinda dried out now, so any suggestions how to prepare the trim to extract the THC, or any particular method with ease?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 3, 2012)

ForrestGreen said:


> Ok guys, I have a few trimmings still left over from my recent harvest. I was hoping to make some hash, but they are kinda dried out now, so any suggestions how to prepare the trim to extract the THC, or any particular method with ease?


Bubble Bags....
(google MattRize hash )


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 3, 2012)

jkahn is good canna peeps.

u cool bro.


----------



## JustCoasting (Feb 3, 2012)

Have you tried this with Olive Oil, as i am not a big fan of Canola Oil as it is a GM product? 

Canola oil is a North American product. I don't know what you mean by GM.


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice! Thanks man.


----------

